# 1st ABT's(Chorizo y Queso Chihuahua)



## dj mishima (Jul 10, 2011)

First, I cooked some chorizo in a frying pan:








Then I halved the jalapenos & removed stems and membrane.







Then I filled each jalapeno half with queso chihuahua:







Then I spooned in some cooked chorizo:







I then wrapped in bacon held in place with toothpicks.  Extra IPA is the secret weapon in this recipe.







At this point, I had some leftover chorizo & was getting hungry.  So, I made a meat "salad" using leftover pulled chicken & chorizo.







To the smoker we go!







After a 3 hour smoke:







I threw them on the gas Weber for a little bit just to make sure the bacon was crisp.  And there you have it!


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Man you've been busy today knocking out the grub ! Nice job.


----------



## smksignals (Jul 10, 2011)

Man I love chorizo !! I am gonna try this one. Thanks for the inspiration. Great job !


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks great man! I was drinking some torpedo myself this weekend. Thats a nice in your face IPA right there!


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice!!! My wifes family loves the chihuahua cheese and they always have jalapenos and chorizo on hand. I'm going to borrow your idea.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 11, 2011)

Man it looks good well done


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 11, 2011)

Those look fantastic!! ABT's are quickly becoming one of my favorite things.

And by the way, great minds think alike:


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 11, 2011)

I drink Long hammer too! HAHA these are two of my favorite beers in one post.

 


Mdboatbum said:


> Those look fantastic!! ABT's are quickly becoming one of my favorite things.
> 
> And by the way, great minds think alike:


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

nice looking ABT's their habit forming


----------



## isho21 (Nov 2, 2011)

DJ Mishima, bonus points for putting the cap back on the peppers, very nice touch!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 2, 2011)

Great job!!!


----------



## venture (Nov 2, 2011)

This looks like Mexican Chorizo versus the European type. That would change the recipe for anyone using a different type.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

